# Cheesecake Recipe's



## icekitten97 (Mar 20, 2015)

Can anyone direct me to any great, not run of the mill cheesecake recipes? I have chocolate chip's on hand and coconut flake's as extras. I am open to any suggestion's. I'm bored with my recipe's. Thank you


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I never get bored with plain NY/NJ cheesecake. But I understand where your at. Google around and find Ann Burell's goat cheesecake. You'll be pleasantly surprised. Familiar yet just a bit different in a very good way.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

... Or there is Michel Richards flan cheesecake. But the only place I've seen that recipe is in Sherry Yard's book. It is really good. As the prior suggestion: familiar but just a bit different in a rather unique way.


----------



## annieskitchen (Sep 18, 2015)

This chocolate cheesecake is decadent:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/nigella-lawson/chocolate-cheesecake-recipe.html


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Or the lazy cheesecake... that isn't baked...

CoolWhip

Cream cheese

 beat those 2 until smooth then pour into a graham cracker crust. Top with fruit of choice when served!


----------



## icekitten97 (Mar 20, 2015)

I ended up making this recipe.

http://southernfood.about.com/od/ch...medium=social&utm_campaign=mobilesharebutton2


----------



## icekitten97 (Mar 20, 2015)

I ended up making a German Chocolate cheesecake.




  








image.jpg




__
icekitten97


__
Dec 27, 2015


----------



## icekitten97 (Mar 20, 2015)

Then added melted chocolate for the topping ( which exploded on top, lol) and whipped cream. Please don't judge the mess, lol. It was wicked yummy. 
I also toasted the coconut ( no added sugar) and pecans. That made the topping to die for.




  








image.jpg




__
icekitten97


__
Dec 27, 2015


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

It looks wicked yummy, and to die for!


----------



## icekitten97 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you Brian. I think that cheesecake single handedly had me gain 15 pounds, lol.


----------



## icekitten97 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you Mary.


----------



## icekitten97 (Mar 20, 2015)

thank you Annie. That sure does look yummy!

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/nigella-lawson/chocolate-cheesecake-recipe.html
[/quote]


----------



## gilbertofarthi (Jan 25, 2016)

Please by knowing that you have not added the extra sugar. When I had made this last, it was like sugar and sugar at all. I think this was due to I had used double the bittersweet chocolate. Will definitely make again.


----------

